
Tales from the Borderlands - apsec112
https://putanumonit.com/2020/03/07/borderlands/
======
kbenson
A good, meandering, interesting blog post that was fun to read, even if I
didn't get some larger meaning from it. More a "slice of life" from a culture
different enough that the slice in question is fascinating. What's the
experience and view of the military from someone in a country that has
mandatory service? What parts sound similar and different to the popular
culture view of serving in the US (well, _views_ , there's a lot of them).

